# Extra Long Seatposts?



## bde1024 (Feb 14, 2005)

A buddy of mine with freakishly long legs just built up an XL Fisher Roscoe warrantly frame to replace his cracked Sugar. He tried to use his old Thomson 410 mm post, but found it was too short to get full leg extension when extended to the limit line. Apparently the Sugar had a longer seat tube.

I know the perfect solution would be to get a larger frame, but $ are an issue. Looks like he was able to get the handlebars high enough with a long steerer and riser bar. Does anyone know of longer seatposts than the Thomson in the 31.6 mm size? He'd probably need at least a 450 mm.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Check out the BBB Longscraper


----------



## bde1024 (Feb 14, 2005)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Check out the BBB Longscraper


The Longscraper looks like it might work, but the only distributor that shows up is Greyville Industries in Britain. Do you know if they are available in the US?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Might check with an LBS...there are some no-name brands out there than make pretty long seatposts. They'll be cheap and heavy but should work otherwise.


----------



## iloop (Oct 5, 2008)

I recently had a similar problem, and bought the BBB longscraper. As far as I can tell, it's the longest seatpost out there. I bought it online from www.bicyclehero.com - they're in Korea, but ship (very quickly) worldwide.


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a bbb longscaper 450x27.2 brand new in box. I bought it for my medium frame 6'2'' and then decided just to sell and not try to fit on a small ass frame.... So I have the post Ill sell for 40 shipped if anyone is intersted. 

Thanks, 
Larry
540-359-5448


----------



## Garthr (Sep 20, 2008)

Sounds like the buddy need a bigger frame. The longer a seatpost gets, the more it acts as a lever, putting more stress on the top of the seat tube.


----------



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

IRD makes a 425mm TYPE 2 QUAD . I use both Thomson 410s and an IRD 425mm.

http://www.interlocracing.com/seatposts.html

425mm was the longest I could find that was available without going custom.


----------



## huevos (Jun 17, 2008)

id be very worried about a post that gets much longer than that. The leverage is significant.


----------



## Garthr (Sep 20, 2008)

I gotta say ..... making these small frames and expecting people to use extra long seatposts always was, and still is .... stupid. All in the name of performance. It's a joke. It's just a money making thing so they only have to make a few frame sizes.


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

HELP! Sorry for reviving, no perm to post yet. I know somebody is going to tel me "shoulda gone with LBS" but $ was kinda tight.
I bought this bike Motobecane Elite Trail in 15.5
I'm by NO MEANS a hardcore rider. Mainly cruising, commuting and flat trails.
I received the bike and it fits nicely. But the seat post is almost at the "minimum" mark.  I'm probably gonna grow a couple more inches, and the seat tube might get a little small, but probably not the stem and frame. I can upgrade the stem later, but my question is, can I get a longer seat tube? The current is 300 mm. The diameter is 27.2mm. I'm 5' 6"+ with 31" inseam. I'm around 125, haven't weighed myself in a while. Can anybody recommend me a seat tube length? Or am I stuck with this one?:eekster:

Any help is appreciated.


----------

